# Heart Broken over having to Cancel my Vacation in Ocean City



## Miss Marty (Jun 28, 2006)

We drove from the Baltimore MD Area to Ocean City Maryland
on Friday June 23 & checked into Ocean Time (0762) at 3 PM 
We were assigned #203 on the second floor near the elevator

The building is over 20 years old

When we entered the unit - The air conditioner was on and
the unit was nice and cool - The interior of the unit looked clean. 

The unit had new Berber carpet in LR, DR, & BR,
some new appliances and some newer bedding.

However once inside and unpacked: 
Things just did not feel right.

There was an odor in the unit and the floors felt damp 
We kept slipping on the damp Berber carpet and I nearly 
fell on the tiles in the hallway, kitchen and bathrooms! 

After washing all the towels and sheets 
I could not get the odor out of the linens
I called and had everything replaced!

By 10:30 PM - I was on the phone with RCI Specialist
to cancel out my week and also my 4th of July week!

Next day we checked out at 10 AM - when we went to turn in the keys 
Toni (front desk) told us that the last guest/owner had pet(s) in the unit!

Ocean Time - Defender Resorts Management - Cleaning Crew 
had sprayed and cleaned the carpet earlier on Friday
Causing the cleaning odor, wet carpet and slippery tiles

I had an allergic reaction to something in the unit and 
I have been sick for several days and once I feel up to it 

I plan to contact the HomeOwners Association to ask them
to at least let guests know if a unit "had pets in it" the week 
prior and if "chemicals or cleaning solutions" have been used.

I am Heart Broken over having to Cancel my two weeks - Summer Beach Vacation at Ocean Time in Ocean City Maryland - but worst of all I now plan to sell my two units - since I do not want to return to Ocean Time

 

Ocean Time Owner
Since - 2000

I know that there are alot of pet owners on Tug
and I do not want to offend anyone, but I do not 
think pets should be allowed in timeshares units.


----------



## Mischelle (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you had such a bad experience and I agree(about the pets). I have nothing against them but everyone should be considered.
Get well soon.

Chelle


----------



## cheter (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for your vacation loss.  Did RCI compensate by allowing you to vacation somewhere else?  If they didn't, they should have!  I have 2 dogs and a bird, which I love dearly.  My older dog does have "accidents".  When we go away I have someone stay at my home to take care of my pets.  I agree with you 100%, pets should not be allowed.


----------



## davesdog (Jun 28, 2006)

It sounds like the problem was more of an over use of cleaning chemicals. I have many friends with pets, and when you enter their houses, pet oders do not seem to ba a problem. (unless their wet) This is even having the pets there full time!

Too bad you couldn't have put your remaining time up for sale here?

Dave


----------



## DC from DC (Jun 28, 2006)

Marty I am so sorry. I was looking forward to you & Bill visiting me at South
Beach.

I'm happy that you had a chance to visit the "model" there and that
you loved the views.

Would you like to go and stay in my unit? (As you know I don't have very
much furniture.) Let me know when.

I will be staying 2 weeks in July.

And Teresa from Ohio, another Tugger Pal will be staying for a week in July.


----------



## Steve (Jun 28, 2006)

*Bad Management*

As has been said, I think this is more about the poor housekeeping than it is about pets.  Having a pet in a unit that is properly maintained will not cause it to stink.  Wet floors and slippery tiles are inexcusable...and they are certainly not the fault of someone's pet.

Four Seasons Aviara and Four Seasons Scottsdale both allow pets...and they don't have these problems.  This is a resort maintenance issue. I would not want to own at a resort with bad housekeeping and maintenance, either. Let's not turn this into another anti-pets in timeshares tirade.

Steve


----------



## wackymother (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree with Steve. Marty, I do think you might be reacting to the cleaning products and overzealous cleaning rather than the pets. 

Just in the past year, I've developed a terrible sensitivity to pesticides and strong cleaning products--after a lifetime of never even noticing them. Now I can sense them (especially pesticides) even walking into a store or movie theater that has been sprayed. And my tongue and lips quickly get numb and stay that way for days afterward. It's a very unpleasant feeling. I hope you feel better soon! Sorry about your unpleasant experience.


----------



## ralamken (Jun 28, 2006)

Marty,

Losing out on two summer weeks is an outrage. I also own @ Oceantime
(since 2002) and have twice taken my cat. I'm concerned about having the same experience or having someone who follows me have it as well. They've doubled the fee for pet owners over the last year. I will address this issue when I check in on Friday. Hope you can get some recompense.

Rich Lamken


----------



## Avery (Jun 28, 2006)

Marty, I am so sorry to hear about your experience. Your disappointment is certainly understandable. And not just one week, but two!!!  But pets are not the only cause of such a chemically wet, slippery situation. When we checked into Gurney's (no pets allowed) in May, the carpet was wet and the room smelled like chemicals. I know the units are given to mold, which may account for such overuse of chemicals. We opened the windows and doors and it aired out in a day or so, but it was pretty bad the first day. A few years ago when we checked into Fairway Villas in the Poconos (no pets either, I think), the furniture and carpet were both still wet from cleaning, we sat on the sofa and got soaked!! 

I don't want to rehash the pet argument. I leave my dog with a sitter when we travel; she doesn't travel well and would make any upstairs/next door neighbors miserable. Plus, I have a severe cat allergy so tend to avoid pet-friendly places if I am aware of the policy. Still, I am all for pet-friendly lodging; some people want or need to bring their pets with them, and I think they should have a selection of places to which they can travel with their pets. But I do think there should be a way for 'pet friendly' resorts to limit the # of units in which pets are allowed, in order to accommodate allergic non-pet owners. And I do believe that owners should know their pets (as in, will they bark like crazy if you leave them in your room? Will they wake you and your neighbors next door barking to go out early in the morning? etc...) and be considerate of other guests when deciding whether or not to bring their pets along.

Again, Marty, I am sorry to hear of your terrible experience. I sure hope you get some compensation/reimbursement.


----------



## Emily (Jun 29, 2006)

Marty - I am so sorry for your experience.  We own at the Waves which is also a pet resort.  We have a 1 yo english lab and kennel her when we go on vacations.  

I thank you for posting your experience.  My 7 yo son has a profound cat allergy and is IgA deficient (compromised respiratory immune system).  Staying in a unit under the same circumstances, as your experience would have yielded much of the same response I am afraid.

We have a week coming later in the summer, I will call the management company next week.

Emily


----------



## ocowner (Jun 29, 2006)

What weeks do you own?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 29, 2006)

*25 Ocean City Photos*

We own in the Fall - Thanksgiving weeks 46 & 47

Ocean City Maryland  - Photos Taken on 6-24-06

Click on link below - then click on Play Slideshow 
at the top right side of screen to see our 25 Photos 


http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesh...de=fromshare&Ux=0&mode=fromshare&conn_speed=1


----------



## KHolleger (Jun 30, 2006)

Marty,
I am sorry to hear of your sad experience.  We stayed at Ocean Time last year at Thanksgiving (exchange).  I wonder if you were there the same time we were?  We just bought week 46 at The Waves.  If you don't sell, maybe we can visit this year.
Kathy


----------



## aka95 (Jul 1, 2006)

Marty,

Sorry to hear about your ruined vacation but that is the very reason why pets should not be allowed in timeshares.  Even though pets didn't seem to be the problem this time but the cleaning solution, too many people just do not clean up behind their pets, leaving odors and stains on carpets and furniture. It is also not fair to those who have pet allergies to have to use a unit that has pet fur all over everything.

I don't have anything against pets, but they should not be allowed in these units.


----------



## ralamken (Jul 5, 2006)

Marty,

What units do you own in weeks 46 & 47?

Rich Lamken


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re:Ocean City*

Rich Lamken

How did you make out with your Ocean Time check in on Friday 
What unit number are you in - Was it fresh & clean - any odors

205-46 & 304-47


----------



## carolbol (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Marty,

So sorry to hear that your vacation was ruined and that you became sick.
I agree that if the resort needed to go through those measures to clean up after a pet with chemicals and they apparantly knew everything was wet from chemicals, they should have informed you.  
Hope you are feeling better if not 100% by time you read this.

With Regards,
Carol

p.s
 we still are grateful for your kindness in helping us find the last minute ocean timeshare .  Thanks again.


----------



## EileenSRN (Jul 11, 2006)

Marty,
I hope by now you have recovered. What a shame to cancel a 2 week vacation. I'm guessing that changing your unit was not an option. I'm chiming in on the chemical issue. The respiratory difficulties caused by cleaning products are much more common than people realize. I was put into a unit where someone had apparently been ill in the Master bedroom. The walls, floor and mattress were still wet.  I demanded, and got, a different unit.
As to the pet question, Service animals must be allowed to accompany their owners.  I agree wholeheartedly that the units used should be limited. I would go a step further. Handicapped rooms are usually identified from the outside. So, too, should Service Pet rooms (or any other Pet Friendly rooms).
Take some time to "cool down" before you give up a resort it sounds like you really enjoyed in the past.
Eileen
]*Brigantine/Atlantic City 17 days and counting!!*   :whoopie:


----------

